

What is computing really good for? - mhsutton

Sure it  has made life more convenient, but has it made us more content.<p>Or was the great intent for us to simply do more and more?<p>I really don&#x27;t know anymore. You?
======
eboyjr
It's definitely human nature to be lazy at times. In my opinion, no level of
technology would ever change that. Back before computers we still had lazy
people but they did less than lazy people now. At least now we have more time
to learn to socialize even from the toilet.

~~~
mhsutton
Thanks for the comment.

That is my point exactly - technology seems to have created so many avenues of
distraction that you cannot even take a dump without the temptation of some
distraction!

